
Photo of Football Star Sitting with Boy Eating Alone at School Charms Internet - helloworld
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/02/us/photo-of-fsu-football-star-sitting-with-boy-eating-alone-at-florida-school-charms-internet.html
======
helloworld
This reminds me of a quote from Aesop: "No act of kindness, no matter how
small, is ever wasted."

~~~
joe_karn
Reminds me of a crudely staged photo op that ticks the autism, race relations
and high school iz a hell boxes. I'm not as well edumacated as you though.

